# Cai fora



## regalsun

Oi gente,
  O que é a tradução correta dessa expressão? Estou adivinhando, "Get Out!", ou "Saia daqui!" ou significa algo mais forte como "F*** off?" Eu a ouvi numa cena dum filme, quando um homem aborrecido estava mandando alguém embora.  Muito obrigado.


----------



## Macunaíma

*Cai fora!* equivale a *Get Out!* ou _*Get lost!*. _Não tem a mesma força que _*Fuck off!*_

Outras formas de se dizer o mesmo no Brasil: *Vaza! Some! Desinfeta! Racha fora! *


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Macunaíma said:


> *Cai fora!* equivale a *Get Out!* ou _*Get lost!*. _Não tem a mesma força que _*Fuck off!*_
> 
> Outras formas de se dizer o mesmo no Brasil: _*Vaza! Some! Desinfeta!*_ (isso é muito engragado) _*Racha fora!*_


 
Sai para lá, joga pra lá, vá embora, joga daqui, funcionam?


----------



## Macunaíma

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Sai para lá, joga pra lá, vá embora, joga daqui, funcionam?


 
As que eu risquei eu nunca ouvi. _Sai pra lá_ é muito fraquinha e _vá embora_ é a mais neutra de todas.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Macunaíma said:


> As que eu risquei eu nunca ouvi. _Sai pra lá_ é muito fraquinha e _vá embora_ é a mais neutra de todas.


 
Some, o achei bonitinho.

Muito obrigada, Macunaíma.

Estefanía.


----------



## regalsun

Obrigadão. Mais uma coisa. "Cai fora" é português correto ou se considera gíria?


----------



## Denis555

Regalsun,

Eu acho que "cair fora" não é gíria, não. 
É uma expressão como por exemplo essas outras(do Dicionário Aurélio):

*Cair bem*: Ser bem aceito; agradar; soar bem.

*Cair mal*: Não ser bem aceito; desagradar; soar mal: 
_O discurso do ministro caiu mal. _

*Cair doente*: Adoecer, enfermar.

*Cair de quatro*: 1. Cair de joelhos e com as mãos de encontro ao chão, a sustentarem o corpo. 2. Fig. Ter uma surpresa muito grande; espantar-se, surpreender-se ao extremo: 
_Ao ler o nome do filho entre os dos contraventores, caiu de quatro. _

*Cair em si*: 1. Reconhecer o seu erro. 2. Voltar à realidade; deixar de estar abstraído, distraído, ausente: 
_Só depois de José sair foi que Zuzu caiu em si e procurou enfrentar a nova situação. _


----------



## edupa

Quanto à expressão

*Racha fora*

sugerida pelo Macu, eu nunca tinha ouvido, creio ser algum regionalismo.

Aqui em São Paulo uma gíria para *Cai fora* é *'Dá área!*' ou simplesmente '*Área!*'

Abraços


----------



## Denis555

Já que entramos em regionalismo, em Recife se diz também:
*Dá lavrando!* ou simplesmente *Lavra!*


----------



## doido4181

Também, "sai da minha frente" (get outta my way) ou "vai ver se eu estou na esquina" (go see if I'm on the corner)


----------



## Outsider

_Cai fora_, neste contexto, é _"Get lost"_.


----------



## helsinki

e "basa"? Portugues angolano?
h


----------



## Outsider

Baza. Yes, it can mean "Get lost", or simply "Go away". In Portugal, though, I would expect some more words in the sentence; for example, _Baza daqui_.


----------



## helsinki

Então ’e com ‘z’. Obrigada outsider. 
Sim, eu já ouvi *baza daqui* também, e *vou bazar* para vou me embora.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

doido4181 said:


> Também, "sai da minha frente" (get outta my way) ou "vai ver se eu estou na esquina" (go see if I'm on the corner)


 
Que diria o Macunaíma? será muito fraquinho?

Gente, pode-se dizer (eu) caí fora, vazei e sumi como sinônimos de fui? ou são empregados só para a segunda e terceira pessoa? quero saber se ao dizer isto sôo depreciativa comigo mesma.

Agradeço um montão, sobretudo pela resposta de se pode-se dizer a questão.

Beijocas.


----------



## Vanda

> Gente, pode-se dizer (eu) caí fora, vazei e sumi como sinônimos de fui? ou são empregados só para a segunda e terceira pessoa? quero saber se ao dizer isto sôo depreciativa comigo mesma.



Sim, pode, se você quiser dar a idéia de que saiu correndo/apressada de um lugar. A idéia é que você não queria continuar naquele lugar por algum motivo. Ex.: Na hora que a polícia chegou, caí fora/vazei/sumi de lá.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Vanda said:


> Sim, pode, se você quiser dar a idéia de que saiu correndo/apressada de um lugar. A idéia é que você não queria continuar naquele lugar por algum motivo. Ex.: Na hora que a polícia chegou, caí fora/vazei/sumi de lá.


 
Obrigada, Vanda! 

E.P.


----------

